# lifetime warrenty fly rod and reels



## chicks (Jul 18, 2008)

is there a companie out there that makes afly rod and reel with a lifetime warrenty


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm not positive, but i think some of temple fork's stuff carries a lifetime warranty...


----------



## chicks (Jul 18, 2008)

thanks ill check on that


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

All G.Loomis rods have a lifetime warranty, but I'm not sure about their reels.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Sage, G.Loomis, Temple Fork, all have unconditional warranties. DELTA AIRLINES DOES NOT EVEN WARRANT sporting goods of any sort.(in the fine print). My rod tube fell off the transport and was run over. SAGE was kind enough to replace it!

DONT FLY DELTA!


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Sage, Loomis, Scientific Anglers,Ross, Okuma, and many, many other reel manufacturers offer a "lifetime" warranty. I have used Teton for years and have found their service excellent, however they are about to succumb to todays economic pressures and are going out of business. Having said that, I have had little need for a lifetime warranty on my fly reels, the same can not be said for my fly rods.I have gone through some rods, some my fault, some not, but every manufacturer has stood by their replacement warranty 100%. I have had rods replaced by the following companies with no questions asked:

Scott- 2 tip sections, 1 mid section

Beulah- 1 tip section, 1 mid section

Orvis- 4 tip sections

Loomis- ! tip section.

I know this seems like a lot of broken rods, and it is. However in my defense, I do an awful lot of casting when testing flies, almost on a daily basis. But even with these large numbers, these companies have all stood behind their replacement policy, in almost all cases by providing new rods rather than repairs. You often have to pay a minimal replacement fee of $25 or so, but my guess that is just to keep one from abusing the system and returning rods just to get a free upgrade, which Orvis has done for me. I have also had Rio and Royal Wulff replace lines that for whatever reason did not hold up well.



BTW, I am going on a trip next week, do you mind if I borrow one of your rods, a Sage would be nice?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure, just dont fly Delta!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Like said in previous posts a majority of good quality companies have a lifetime warranty on rods anyhow. I know Orvis stands by most their products 100%. I own a couple Redington rods, which is a company owned by sage. They are good quality and a bit cheaper than the top leading brands and they have a lifetime warranty. Like most companies you have to pay anywhers from $10-30 + S&H for each replacement rod. I have broke a ton of fly rods from Orvis, redington, loomis, and they all have sent me replacements no questions asked if you pay the small fee and S&H. I know Orvis used to not charge for replacements, but I believe they do now. I dont know a company that doesnt, but could be wrong.


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

Temple Fork Flyrods are affordable and have the lifetime warranty. The warehouse is located near the Irving and Dallas border. If something breaks I take the rod to the warehouse. They inspect the rod and either replace the section broken or the rod if necessary. Met Lefty Kreh there some months back when having my 2wt fixed. No charge and got a free cap.


----------

